# Shimano C50 Tubular or Zipp 404 Clincher



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the C50 tubulars right now (and I love them), but my new bike (Specialized S-Works SL2 Saxo Bank) is arriving this weekend with 404 clinchers on it.

I cant justify keeping both sets. One pair has to go!

Which would you keep? 

The hassels associated with tubulars over clinchers are a minor pain to me and everything else being equal (which theyre not), Id ride clinchers.

I DONT RACE. Quickish weekend warrior who appreciates nice equipment.

I dont want to try the Zipps and then decide. Id rather sell the zero km Zipps if that is what I should do.

Weights of the wheels seem relatively similar with a slight benefit to the C50s. Ive got greater confidence in the Dura Ace hubs vs the Zipp hubs.

But Id have a warranty on the Zipps and not on the C50s and the reviews of the 404 clinchers appear very favourable for what they are.

Advice?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

It depends on where you live and how often you get flats. Where I live on the East Coast, flats are pretty rare. We don't have thorns or goatheads out here to cause flats. About the only thing we have is periodic broken glass. So tubulars are reasonable to use out here as everyday training wheels. But if you live in an area where you flat at least once a month, you should stick with the clinchers.

The problem with deep dish Zipp clinchers is the valve extender. They tend to leak when pumping the tires up, etc. Always seem to be a hassle.

As far as weight is concerned. It probably won't be a noticeable difference. Yes, the Zipps will be heavier. But you don't race, so the only time you'd notice the weight difference is under fast accelerations, which you probably won't do a lot of.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

I rarely get flats and I carry pitstop to get me home (where I can deal with a flat tubular on my terms) for when I do. 

So the flat thing is only a minor issue

My biggest question is how much slower will the 404 clinchers be? Also full carbon vs aluminum braking surface, how different will they ride? 

Also, should i much prefer the dura ace hubs over the zipp hubs in terms of overall quality?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Since you love the C50 and dealing with tubular is minor hassle for you, I suggest eBay the Zipp wheelset.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

no brainer... sell the 404s, they are race only IMO, and the DA wheels you have should be more reliable - at least more resistant to cracking which 404s sometimes do around the spoke holes..

that and they're new take offs, advertise them on ebay and help defray your cost.

if u are also heavy, and the roads aren't that great, i would skip on the zipps twice as fast.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Confirms what I was going to do.

160lbs, Toronto (the roads arent too bad once we get out of the city).

ZIPPS FORSALE!

Thx again.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

biobanker said:


> My biggest question is how much slower will the 404 clinchers be? Also full carbon vs aluminum braking surface, how different will they ride?


The Zipps will not really be slower. The Zipps will ride different as they use clinchers. Zipp 404's and a stiff clincher like a Continental tire can give you a fairly rough ride.


----------

